# CAR PC Double Din Head Unit in MK2 TT-S



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## npuk (Jun 20, 2010)

The TT has Quadlock so you will a need an ISO converter, aerial adapter, steering interface if you want to retain steering controls and the headunit supports it and the double din fascia kit.

Better alternative to consider is the Dynavin unit. It is specifically designed for the TT so plug and play. They are currently upgrading their range to the D95 platform so it will be available with Android soon. http://www.dynavin.com


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow...that ebay kit you linked realyl looked impressive. I had one of these in my Supra a few years ago but the sound quality (and screen quality) as a little dissapointing.


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Thesa1nTYou can even use Tom Tom said:


> How do you install tomtom on it? Any links?
> 
> SJ


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I liked the look of the Dynavin unit that has been posted in the past but this one seems even better.

I'll be interested in how well it works in the TT.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Thesa1nT said:


> And theres no issue with the Bose system? Isn't it amplified separately? Plug and play once I have the correct ISO adapter?
> 
> Cheers!


All adapters, cables and facia kits are available from connects2

Google is your friend :wink:


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Gents, this looks very interesting. I have been holding off buying a unit due to ££££ issues, but this looks very good.

Three questions:

1) any reason not to buy direct from them: http://www.xtrons.co.uk/GPS-car-dvd.Html

2) I have the ipod slot inside the glove compartment, like the way it sits. will i be able to continue using this. Is it a simple case of changing the cables round?

3) How does this affect the bluetooth connection i already have as OEM in the car. The microphone is great and control from the DIS is very good, now that i only synch my favourites from address book.

many thanks guys (have been away as couldnt log into site for about a month, hopefully all sorted now)


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

[/quote]many thanks guys (have been away as couldnt log into site for about a month, hopefully all sorted now)[/quote]

I also have a problem on my iMac when using firefox, cant log in to the forum? I have to use google chrome to access the site? Confused!


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

1/ Price for a start, buying direct is more expensive? £441 plus postage vs £399 plus £9.95 postage and sent next day - Not sure why? And Xtrons also send from China which adds on customs duties and VAT as well as taking longer to arrive.

2/The headunit comes with an ipod/iphone cable and displays track names, etc...on the head unit. The cable is quite long and am sure you can route it to the glovebox and perhaps join it to the existing ipod OEM dock. I have this as well (The OEM ipod Dock), so would be interested to find out myself on Tuesday when I pick up my TTS.

If not, perhaps you could just route the cable to the glovebox and use the mount in there, get a new mount/holder and just plug it in to the Xtrons one, or modify the existing OEM lead, get a cable adapter...IF YOU CAN TAKE THE OEM CABLE OUT OF THE IPOD MOUNT/HOLDER, I SEE NO REASON WHY YOU COULD JUST SWAP THE CABLE WITH THE ONE SUPPLIED WITH THE XTRONS UNIT...ITS JUST AN IPOD CABLE. (Sorry Caps Lock was on)

3/Cant comment on the TT, but in my M3, its very good, crisp sound, microphone picks up my voice well and cuts out ambient noise. You can connect directly to your phone via bluetooth which enables you to access your address book on the head unit, dial and make/receive calls from the head unit, play music via bluetooth from your phone as well as video from your phone.[/quote]

Thanks for the info, weird as the ebay page quotes me a price of £425 + £9.95 standard delivery. not sure why the extra £25 charge. i am using the link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI. ... 2925008000.

waiting with anticipation for you to get your TTS and let us know how you get on. I am ready to press buy, tired of the OEM repeats.


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

many thanks guys (have been away as couldnt log into site for about a month, hopefully all sorted now)[/quote]

I also have a problem on my iMac when using firefox, cant log in to the forum? I have to use google chrome to access the site? Confused![/quote]

Have a look at this post, helped me sort out the issue:

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214188


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Anyone know how much the installation kit costs from Connects 2? nothing on their website, believe i have to open an account before ordering. which i don't want to go through the process if i dont need to or too expensive. Ebay sells for roughly £110. Thanks


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Also interested in this unit. Seems to cover everything for a very reasonable price.

I will be following your installation. Hope it goes well!


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

CapoGT said:


> Anyone know how much the installation kit costs from Connects 2? nothing on their website, believe i have to open an account before ordering. which i don't want to go through the process if i dont need to or too expensive. Ebay sells for roughly £110. Thanks


£79 here, presumably plus post.


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Thesa1nT said:


> Hi CapoGT,
> 
> I think they have a sale on at the moment.
> 
> ...


perfect thanks, wouldnt have realised otherwise. Now to purchase straight away or wait until your have installed it?


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

talk-torque said:


> CapoGT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know how much the installation kit costs from Connects 2? nothing on their website, believe i have to open an account before ordering. which i don't want to go through the process if i dont need to or too expensive. Ebay sells for roughly £110. Thanks
> ...


Perfect thanks.


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

talk-torque said:


> CapoGT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know how much the installation kit costs from Connects 2? nothing on their website, believe i have to open an account before ordering. which i don't want to go through the process if i dont need to or too expensive. Ebay sells for roughly £110. Thanks
> ...


Thanks for that, thats a great reduction in price!


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

CapoGT said:


> Thesa1nT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi CapoGT,
> ...


I honestly dont see any problems with the install, I did the installation myself on my M3 without any hitches and got all the features working, steering wheel controls, ipod, GPS, etc...

I highly recommend this unit, had mine for 7 months and love it! Cant be beaten with all those features and at that price, (I paid £439!)


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi all,

Been deliberating for quite some time now about what to do about getting bluetooth handsfree into my car (already have ipod connection to audi concert but pretty rubbish):

1)get the parrot mki9200 which seems to be the best in its category which gives me proper ipod control and top quality bluetooth handsfree

2) buy a double din head unit like the one you are talking about now which also gives me sat nav as a bonus!!

3) buy an oem 'look' unit like a dynavin or a cheaper one off ebay (which doesnt sound very good and could be dodgy)

Has anyone experienced the cheaper chinese oem look units??

can someone who has got one of these xtrons tell me whether the ipod controls/interface is very good?? i.e. can you chose podcasts from menu on the head unit? (important thing to me) if you could post a photo i would be most appreciative!

is the handsfree any good on it???


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

£79 here, presumably plus post.[/quote]

Did you get the TTS? Install the headunit...i am tempted to press buy to have it in time for weekend!!! let us know how you get on please.


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

CapoGT said:


> £79 here, presumably plus post.


Did you get the TTS? Install the headunit...i am tempted to press buy to have it in time for weekend!!! let us know how you get on please.[/quote]

My TTS is outside (Love It!!!), and I have just removed the Symphony Head unit and installed the facia kit after, done a test fit of the head unit and looks great!

The Connects 2 kit didnt have the Quadlock to ISO converter cable so just about to order one now and then Im done!

Will report back ASAP when its done, I will have it done the same day the Quadlock converter arrives, just need to call Connects 2 to find out which one I need...dont worry Im as impatient as you!


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

davistorm said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been deliberating for quite some time now about what to do about getting bluetooth handsfree into my car (already have ipod connection to audi concert but pretty rubbish):
> 
> ...


I have the unit that is at the beginning of this thread, its fantastic at everything with great sound and picture quality, very fast interface thats also completely customisable. It does EVERYTHING!

I have a Dynavin unit and they are not great, poor quality picture and sound and they fail very often if you read all the other forums about them. Also very overpriced for what it does in comparison to this one.


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

Getting there, got it in within 20 minutes including getting the Audi Symphony out:


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

....


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am very interested in buying this unit and I didn't realise the unit sits flush to the dash (other car forums have said it sticks out by over 1cm?) so makes me want the unit even more now!

Only thing which i need to find out about the xtrons unit is how good the ipod integration is:

Can you select 'PODCASTS' from the head unit to play from your ipod?? If not could you do a quick test for me (if you have an ipod) and press play on a podcast on your ipod, then plug it in and see if you can resume the pocast on the head unit.... (thats what i have to do at the moment with the rubbish ipod interface with my audi concert CD changer setup)

Thanks and cheers for posting the pic of your install, looks awesome!! have to admit ive always loved the oem look but this head unit has changed my opinion...


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

davistorm said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very interested in buying this unit and I didn't realise the unit sits flush to the dash (other car forums have said it sticks out by over 1cm?) so makes me want the unit even more now!
> 
> ...


I dont really use podcasts on my phone 4, but I know that you can bluetooth everything from your iphone to the unit and control it at the touch of a virtual button on the head unit screen, music, vidoes, movies, make calls, etc...

The ipod cable allows playing of vidoes and music for sure, I will check out the podcast compatibility as soon as I am fully up and running. Have power now, sat nav working as well as all functions, just need to figure out the speakers on my bose system.


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

Very anxious to hear and see your future posts on these units. I'm going to purchase one of these for my truck as a test for the TTS. I can't afford not to, for these are only 460.00 USD delivered!!


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Just had the unit installed in my TT. All works fine apart from the Sat Nav, seems GPS antennae is faulty..as it cant detect a signal. Also the steering wheel controls are not working...any ideas what should be checked?

Also i can't seem to control the ipod fully i.e go through playlists, video etc...any ideas what i need to do?

other than that really like the unit, screen quality is very good and all works a treat.


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

CapoGT said:


> Just had the unit installed in my TT. All works fine apart from the Sat Nav, seems GPS antennae is faulty..as it cant detect a signal. Also the steering wheel controls are not working...any ideas what should be checked?
> 
> Also i can't seem to control the ipod fully i.e go through playlists, video etc...any ideas what i need to do?
> 
> other than that really like the unit, screen quality is very good and all works a treat.


Hi Capo,

Glad to hear you like the unit, I think its a great unit and the picture is 1080p!

With regards to the GPS signal, you probably need to setup the GPS antennae. I had this problem as well as the manual doesnt tell you that you need to do it.

If I remember correctly you go into the Nav programme, select settings and there is a GPS icon that you select and choose to detect the GPS antennae, it does this automatically and then the GPS will work.

Cant comment on the steering wheel controls as yet as Caraudiodirect has sent me a faulty black box and the incorrect loom. Everything else is working perfectly though and my Bose system sounds absolutely brilliant compared to teh OEM head unit...VERY pleased!

I know that you need to setup the correct control function for the steering wheel controls under setup - control, from there you can give any button whatever function you wish.

What cable/loom did you get and from where?


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh yes and for the best ipod/iphone experience I find that by connecting with bluetooth from my iphone 4 is the best for playing music as it gives you total control from your phone/bluetooth enabled ipod or directly from the unit.

Another tip if you havent figured it out yet is the B button, when in satnav or whatever and you wish to go into another program/function, just press the B (back) button and it will take you to the main menus or wherever you were last, once finished playing around with music or whatever, just press B again and your right back in the nav again with live route, etc...

The supplied wifi dongle is great for wifi connections, but you can also buy a 3g dongle from 3, orange, O2, etc.. for mobile connectivity to the internet.

Alternatively you can tether your 3G connection from your iphone 4 via the personal hotspot connection and use your phones 3G to surf the web on the xtrons. You need to call your service provider to enable the personal hotspot, but it is free.


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks mate, got the sat nav working now. The Quadblock i got from Dynamic Audio, as the same thing happened to me.

In terms of the ipod/iphone, i can't seem to get full control on the xtron unit. i.e. playlists, search album etc. Will continue playing around with it to get it working.


----------



## mrdje (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying one, what's the feeling of the unit? Does it seems good or cheap?
Can we have some pics of the units fiting in the cars?

Thanks


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

mrdje said:


> I'm thinking about buying one, what's the feeling of the unit? Does it seems good or cheap?
> Can we have some pics of the units fiting in the cars?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, theunit is of a very high quality mrdje, I have had quite afew unit in the past including Alpine, Pioneer and this is on par as far as the materials used, the fantastic customisable interface that is very quick, great picture quaity - 1080 resolution, superb sat nav and you get internet and digital tv...

Well worth it imo and as others have said!

Watch this space for some pictures and a video as soon as I can...will probably get the pictures up tomorrow and try to do a demo vid over the weekend for you guys.


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

CapoGT said:


> Thanks mate, got the sat nav working now. The Quadblock i got from Dynamic Audio, as the same thing happened to me.
> 
> In terms of the ipod/iphone, i can't seem to get full control on the xtron unit. i.e. playlists, search album etc. Will continue playing around with it to get it working.


Oh great, just contacted my local installer and they have quoted just £45 to install and say they have the correct quadblock lead in stock. Did you get any steering wheel controls working?

I know that the wires for the steering wheel controls are seperate on the loom, how did they attach it if it is fited?

Re: Ipod, have you tried using bluetooth for the music? You can then just select youyr playlists and songs from there as if it were a remote control.

Cheers


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

FYI found out that the OEM Bluetooth is still active without the H/U. Just needs correct wiring to the xtron unit for the speakers cut off and works fine. This is very useful as allows the DIS to be used and the internal phonebook. Also much clearer microphone than the xtron.

Have a look at this link on how to speed up the internet by downloading latest software:

http://forum.xtrons.co.uk/forum_posts.a ... ernet#5047

ps. Also looks like an updated version of the unit is being released in 2/3weeks time. So if considering buying maybe hold off:

http://forum.xtrons.co.uk/forum_posts.a ... tle=td696g


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

for those who want to go the extreme route :mrgreen:

http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=141349


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Might be interested in this if I manage to get a deal on a certain TTRS 

Looks fairly easy to install and tons of options! From the reviews seems quality and support has really improved since few years ago when I first got the unit.

How's the sound quality though?


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

hope88 said:


> Might be interested in this if I manage to get a deal on a certain TTRS
> 
> Looks fairly easy to install and tons of options! From the reviews seems quality and support has really improved since few years ago when I first got the unit.
> 
> How's the sound quality though?


Well I used to just bluetooth my music to the head unit and the sound was excellent, but yesterday I hooked up a portable small form Hard drive in my glove box - just plugged it into the supplied USB lead with a USB splitter hub so I can still plug in the 3g dongle amongst other devices.... and all I can say is WOW!

You cannot turn it up to full volume as it is too loud! It sounds like a professional after market system with sub woofers and is crystal clear, very refined high quality sounding system, great full sound with lots of presets for the EQ or you can have a custom one..very, very impressed!

Now I have folders on my hard drive in my glove box for music, movies, tv shows, photos, downloads from the head unit whilst online, downloads when I take it inside to update music or put some software on it, etc...

No need to even hook my phone up anymore for music as its all there on the hard drive fully accessible from the head unit, where you can scroll through playlists, albums etc...

I only bluetooth my phone to make calls on the head unit now...

I personally haven't had any issues in my 8 months or so of ownership, but they do have a UK repair centre and support is good even if you just have a query you can ask on the forum and they get back to you quickly.

I was previously considering taking out the Bose when I first got the car as the sound wasn't great, but now it sounds like Ive spent quite a bit of money on an amazing system.

The system is very quick and is full featured, for the money..cant do better, Dynavin may look a bit more OEM, but cannot compare with features and Ive tried the new version to. Honestly if you see it in the car, it does not look out of place and looks as though it belongs in there.

More than welcome to come and try mine out if your not too far from me. Im in St Albans


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi again,

Where did you 'install' the ipod and usb cables? in the glovebox? and did you have to drill holes to do so?

Sounds quality that you can have a hard drive plugged in rather than having to mess about plugging in your ipod every time you get in your car..... Have you tried using a hard disk drive and a USB key to see if there is a difference in speed for how long it takes to read all the folders etc? reason I ask is I already have a 80gb external HDD lying about but was tempted to buy a 64gb usb key if it worked better....

I will be buying this unit in the next couple of days...cant wait!

I have a normal audi concert installed at the moment...do you know if and what type of adapter i'll need to plug in the xtrons head unit? and do i need an aerial adapter?

What do you think of the built in mic? decent enough for calls? can you add an external for the td695gd?


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

...


----------



## mrdje (Jun 9, 2011)

Is the song title / gps directions showing on the screen behind the steering-wheel?

Can you post pics a the installation, to show how it look like? :wink:


----------



## franksm (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey folks

The support on the Xtrons forum is pretty good, that's what clinches it for me.

The fitting kit isn't so clear in my mind though - the Connects2 kit obviously is missing the quadlock. Does anyone have the 'de facto' shopping list for a fitting kit? I am replacing a basic Concert and would need to retain steering controls.

Ta

Frank


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

hi

can we please confirm the installation requirements of these Xtron units. I myself am looking at the TD717G http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7-Touch-Scree ... 4cfbdd49e3 and would like to know what else is required to fit these.

thanks


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

franksm said:


> Hey folks
> 
> The support on the Xtrons forum is pretty good, that's what clinches it for me.
> 
> ...


The connects2 includes the quadlock connection. This is the connects2 lead with the quadlock connector at the top 










and here is how it is all connected behind my Kenwood 8220BT (the red circle highlights where the iso connector on the connects2 lead connects to the stereo 16 pin harness)










so the red connector on the connects2 loom should go into the iso connector on the xtrons unit (number 1)


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

where/how you guys setting up the gps antenna?


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

going..going..gone said:


> where/how you guys setting up the gps antenna?


GPS Antenna cable is very long and the antenna itself has a magnetic back plate that you can "stick to something inside the dash behind the unit. I have mine there and it picks up signal very quickly - 10sec or so and knows where ~I am on the road with no problems. You could if you wished to do so run it behind the glove box, up the side trim, in between the dash trim on the passenger side and stick it behind your aluminium tax disk holder or directly onto your windscreen, perhaps a slightly better reception, but quite frankly, mine works 100% from inside the dash behind the radio.


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

mrdje said:


> Is the song title / gps directions showing on the screen behind the steering-wheel?
> 
> Can you post pics a the installation, to show how it look like? :wink:


Not that I can see, but you have a huge 1080p resolution 7" touch screen to see all of that info directly on the unit.

Perhaps if someone knew what they were doing could somehow enable this? I would imagine that feature is integrated into Audi's own head units, I don't think the Alpines, kenwoods would do this either though, at least not straight out the box.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The new Dynavin unit displays current info on the MFD/Maxidot display. It looks very tidy on paper, but then doesn't everything?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

The only problem I have with the Dynavin is this statement



> Upgrading your current system to a Dynavin, will give you alot more features, however customers with Harmon Kardon/Bose sound systems may notice a 5% loss in sound quality after installing a dynavin unit, this can be a common occurance with aftermarket systems. We have also found some users may experience poor radio reception in some areas.


maybe the new version won't have this.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

conneem said:


> The only problem I have with the Dynavin is this statement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did the quote come from? Why 5%? It strikes that's an odd thing for someone to say. That's a very precise loss of quality, don't you think?

The poor radio reception may be due to not upgrading the antenna amplifier for proper diversity operation. This also happens when people swap-in RNS-E units.

I'm not suggesting anyone goes with a Dynavin unit, just pointing out that the newer Dynavin talks to the DIS.


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

wja96 said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > The only problem I have with the Dynavin is this statement
> ...


i believe its a disclaimer on their site


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

going..going..gone said:


> i believe its a disclaimer on their site


Yeah, it's on the UK site. It looks to have everything but I wouldn't fancy a reduction in sound quality. My sound quality increased markedly with my Kenwood and it's full EQ.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think the reduction in sound quality would stem from the connection/conversion used to get sound to H/K and Bose systems.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

hope88 said:


> I think the reduction in sound quality would stem from the connection/conversion used to get sound to H/K and Bose systems.


I don't know. All it has to do is feed the sound out through the RCA's to the Bose amp.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

conneem said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the reduction in sound quality would stem from the connection/conversion used to get sound to H/K and Bose systems.
> ...


Ahh..in that case I am not sure. The H/K system in my E46 required some "splicing" of cables to get the amp working.


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

just purchased the xtrons TD695GD unit! been deliberating for almost a month on what to buy and for the price I reckon ive made the right choice by far

cheers to Thesa1nT for the info so far....

will take photos and vids when installed!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

davistorm said:


> just purchased the xtrons TD695GD unit! been deliberating for almost a month on what to buy and for the price I reckon ive made the right choice by far
> 
> cheers to Thesa1nT for the info so far....
> 
> will take photos and vids when installed!


Yes, lets us know what you think. Do you have Bose?


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't have bose..... so according to Car Audio Direct (where the connects2 fitting kit is coming from) it is very straight forward and will have no issues...

i'll keep you all posted on install and overall impressions.....

FYI - The official xtrons website have just raised their prices from £440 to £502 for the flagship TD695GD as well as other products!!!!They are still offering the 10% so instead of £400 (discounted 10% from £440) its £450 (discounted 10% from £502...)

This spurred me on to buy from an official ebay agent with the prices still around the £400 price point....


----------



## Mark. (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, am i dreaming or did i read somewhere that the software on these units was being changed to a more updated version?

or have i got confused with the Dynavin units?

I've read so many posts about these units on different forums i have confused myself, easily done!

Also i have found this for sale, i assume it has the analogue TV Tuner in it hence why it is cheaper?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Double-Din-HD ... 5199b9f290


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

yes its cheaper due to analogue.... (pointless in the UK in the coming months)

The dynavin units have just upgraded to android platform but look super slow when navigating the menu its called the dynavin d99, the gui looks good and the functions are good regarding the ipod but still dont have half the functions the xtrons does....

To the people who already have the xtrons td695gd unit in their car....What have you done regards to anti theft as the panel does not come off? have you bought the £10 fake front panel or is there another solution im not aware of? or have you done nothing about it?!


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

ok

received my order today consisting of:-

1x connects2CTKAU03 installation kit from caraudiodirect http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/con-ctk ... n-kit.html

1x Xtrons TD717G from ebay store http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ws/eBayISAPI. ... OU:GB:1123

problem 1
The installation kit has the wrong removal tools for the TT! halfrauds tomorrow ffs!!!
Problem 2
The loom provided with the installation kit is different to the one in the pictures at both connects2 http://www.connects2.co.uk/c2search.asp ... &modID=565 and caraudiodirect in that it does not have the 2 orange/red and 2 white audio connector leads/plugs - are these required?
oh and 3, the foamy pad things weren't included either, have caraudiodirect been a little careless? do i need to send the kit back?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

going..going..gone said:


> Problem 2
> The loom provided with the installation kit is different to the one in the pictures at both connects2 http://www.connects2.co.uk/c2search.asp ... &modID=565 and caraudiodirect in that it does not have the 2 orange/red and 2 white audio connector leads/plugs - are these required?
> oh and 3, the foamy pad things weren't included either, have caraudiodirect been a little careless? do i need to send the kit back?


Are there any RCA connectors on it? Even in different colours that red or white. That is what your audio goes through.


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

conneem said:


> going..going..gone said:
> 
> 
> > Problem 2
> ...


nope no RCA connectors what-so-ever, image of the wiring kit included in the so-called connects2 CTKAU03 kit provided by caraudiodirect in my previous link:










vs connects2 and caraudiodirect advertised wiring loom:-


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

...


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

Hiya,

I can't tell you whether you definately have the correct harness or not BUT I have ordered the same fitting kit from Car Audio Direct and called them this morning to desicuss the issue as I am currently waiting for my pacel to arrive....

He did say that cannects2 have been putting the wrong harnesses in with the wrong packages (supplier error) and so thats why the guys who previously posted on this thread had issues.

I was told that my package should have the right harness in it and ill be recieving it on Monday (noone in to sign for it today :x ) Ill let you know what I get if you dont find out in the mean time!


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

from CAD this morning..

_I am sorry to hear that your kit has arrived incomplete.
Your kit should have contained 2 harnesses including the one you have received plus the Quadlock version required for your car. I have arranged an immediate despatch via first class post of the missing harness plus a correct set of removal keys.
Please accept our apologies for the shortage.

Regards
Colin
Sales Dept.
CAD Distribution Ltd_


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

No surprises regarding Car Audio Direct, they also sent me the wrong loom to so just had a local installer sell me the correct cables...cheapest is not always best and to pass the buck onto connects 2 is not excusable as I bought my kit from them about a month ago and I made them aware of the issue as did another member, but we got there in the end and its all working very nicely in the car now! No reduction in sound quality with the Xtrons, in fact it has improved 100% with regards to volume output as well as very well defined bass, treble and mids. Sounds like a professional system now!


----------



## Joe Ekins (May 4, 2011)

Anybody got the digital tv working and if so what aerial is used and where's it sited??


----------



## Mark. (Sep 16, 2011)

I had an in car TV in my last Ford Pickup with a twin aerial set up. Worked fine stationery, as soon as you get above 5mph the signal started to reduce and the picture went all pixellated and blocky. Best of luck!


----------



## CADguru (Dec 9, 2011)

> No surprises regarding Car Audio Direct, they also sent me the wrong loom to so just had a local installer sell me the correct cables...cheapest is not always best and to pass the buck onto connects 2 is not excusable as I bought my kit from them about a month ago and I made them aware of the issue as did another member


Hi Guys,

I work for Car Audio Direct and firstly may i apologise for any confusion or inconvenience caused. We deal with thousands of adaptors and cars on a daily basis and rarely have issues such as this. Connects2 have had a real issue with the Audi full fitting kits and we have reported all the issues back to them in order to get all future and current stocks in their warehouse changed. (this was immediately done after the very first case!)

Far from passing the buck we will always strive to correct any issues as soon as they are reported as we work hard to maintain a high level of customer service. When a manufacturer such as Connects2 packs and supplies products incorrectly we may not initially be aware of the issue as the boxes are sealed and we certainly would not knowingly supply or mis-sell a product!

We have been informed that all Audi kits from Connects2 UK have now been rectified and this should not happen again.

If any TT forum user has any issues outstanding or requires any further help please feel free to send me a direct email or private message and i can ensure that forum users receive immediate assistance.

Best Regards
Mike


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

glad to see your customer service offered on the forum


----------



## mrdje (Jun 9, 2011)

Nobody's got some pics of installations...?


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

...........i'm still waiting for my parts from CAD..


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

I received my package today, everything in and looks to be the right connector (hope so anyway) apart from the removal keys, they are getting an email tomorrow  cant pm CADguru yet as still a newbie

Ive got to wait till the 19th for my head unit due to stock issues...gutted

After receiving the install package I now know I have no idea how to install this kit as the connects2 kit comes with no instructions whatsoever....

Does anyone have a link to some decent instructions for installation e.g how to set up the cage for the aftermarket head unit etc??

anyone take pictures of their own install??


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah i had mine delivered by courier just 10 mins after posting, after 6 - yeah I was surprised.

The bits look like they should,I'll have a go at installing this w/e


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Not pleased at all with the Car Audio guys, left me £20 out of pockets through delivery charges. This after emailing after the order was placed to say "please ensure correct quadlock is there as believe wrong one are getting sent out".


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

CADGuru dude has gone all mystical & silent.....something profound must be coming............ :?:


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

weeman69 said:


> CADGuru dude has gone all mystical & silent.....something profound must be coming............ :?:


HAHAHA brilliant...all i need now is a cheque for those £20 and all is good.


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

going..going..gone said:


> glad to see your customer service offered on the forum


They weren't aware until I showed them the link stating loads of people wanted to do this mod and we need the correct info and politely pointing out that navigating their site was a nightmare to find the correct cables...very confusing, glad to see they have addressed the issue! I was the 1st case of this I believe and pointed it out immediately so it should have been rectified before Capo got his package!


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

CapoGT said:


> weeman69 said:
> 
> 
> > CADGuru dude has gone all mystical & silent.....something profound must be coming............ :?:
> ...


Yup and me, they left me £30 out of pocket as I had to buy the correct lead from my installer and return postage to them!


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

thesa1nt,

any chance of a quick guide on the install of the unit e.g. cage install and which cable goes to where please?

would be really appreciated on this thread I think, I will be installing it in the next week once my unit arrives!! and at this very moment have absolutely no idea of how to!


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

davistorm said:


> thesa1nt,
> 
> any chance of a quick guide on the install of the unit e.g. cage install and which cable goes to where please?
> 
> would be really appreciated on this thread I think, I will be installing it in the next week once my unit arrives!! and at this very moment have absolutely no idea of how to!


+1


----------



## franksm (Nov 26, 2011)

+11
Also the bezel and how that work is going along...

And do the steering-wheel controls work without any electronic gubbins/interface ?


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

anyone got any experience installing a reversing camera? any info on where you routed the cables through the boot all the way to the head unit,

also, where abouts have people installed the dvb-t aerial that came with your head unit?

cheers!


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

ok, i had a go this morning at removing the oem radio after recieving my additional parts from caraudiodirect, it looks like they have sent the wrong tools AGAIN!!!! can anyone confirm this b4 a trip to halfrauds... they fit in the slots but don't seem to release or grip anything!!!


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

Yep the are the wrong keys...again,

If you look on the packaging it says vw Audi vertical, ours are horizontal slots on the HU....

I had exactly the same problem, firstly didn't receive the keys or the foam blocks in the fitting kit, then got sent the wrong keys...

I rang CAD and quoted the connects2 product number I needed and still awaiting the keys to be delivered...

I'm also still waiting for the xtrons unit to arrive after putting the order in on 6th December! Supposedly big demand over Christmas so factory behind with manufacturing to meet demand...


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

yes it did indeed say vertical on the package [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So i am going to bite the bullet and head down to Audi to get pucker keys, is it best to get 4 keys or can it be done with only 2?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

You'll need four.


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

so i am having a go at installing, a bit of a mare, the radio works then it doesn't then it does now it doesn't. When it did work,I had no radio reception, what do i do with this lead attached to the aerial adapter >









also there was a spare blue wire on the existing harness coming out of the dash, any ideas >









next one, the connects2 steering wheel box doesn't seem to connect to anything, one end does and the other doesn't, the connections are different sizes>


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

people can correct me if im wrong but what ive been told by CAD is:

the blue connects2 harness cable connects to the blue cable on the iso harness that comes with the head unit, the blue lead on the aerial also needs to connect to the blue ground leads i.e. 3 blue cables connected together

the connects2 block connects to the connects2 harness and the other end should connect to your harness for steering wheel controls... if you have them, if u dont then just leave one end plugged in (connects2 cable)

if you do have steering wheel control then you should have another cable loom (ordered from connects2 or CAD) to connect the steering wheel harness to the connects2 box (like an adapter)

sorry to sound so vague with everything but hope this helps


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

we could really do with someone who has already installed to shed a bit of light


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

indeed

the radio works, it has to have the connects2 box connected, but it only connects at 1 end, there is nothing to connect it to at the other and yes i have steering wheel controls.

everything looks connected, but i get NO SOUND at all


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

just to expand a wee bit.

HU fitted and powered on fine, display looks good however there are still problems:

1. Connects2 steering wheel control box NEEDS to be fitted for radio to work, however, only 1 end can be connected as there is no harness with a connector to fit in the other end (see previous post) ergo, no steering wheel controls!!

2. NO SOUND what so ever, all RCA connectors ..er.. connected! no sound to the speakers at all, also still unsure where that radio blue wire goes either.

3. Go GPS satellites/signal can be detected, thinks I'm in france for some reason 

4. Symphony radio re-fitted for now. sulk.

misc pics


----------



## davistorm (Nov 7, 2011)

are you supposed to disconnect the battery before installing?

Xtrons unit has just arrived (at 8 o'clock this evening!)

any help would be greatly appreciated!

going going gone, how does the cage attach onto the fascia?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Here is how my Kenwood unit is wired up if it is any help 










another issue I had when installing is that I went through 4 different aerial boosters. I bought all my kit secondhand from another TT'er but I wasn't getting a good enough radio signal for my liking so I bought another booster which worked great and gave super signal strength but with one tiny problem, it would get very hot, i mean too hot to touch so it had to go (this is a good tip, when you get everything working leave it out of the dash but connected and running for half an hour to make sure nothing gets hot.

So on to the third booster, however this one was shorting out the speakers when the aerial is connected, it's fine and all with the power (blue wire) connected but as soon as you connect it to the car aerial it shorts the speakers. This maybe the issue you are having and it may be worth try to play a cd/mp3 without the aerial connected to see if it is shorting your speakers.

So I then finally tried another booster (which I can't for the moment remember the serial but I'll have a look through my emails) which ended up working fine.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

going..going..gone said:


> 2. also still unsure where that radio blue wire goes either.


blue should go to a 12v line if it is connected to a small amplifier like this :


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

davistorm said:


> going going gone, how does the cage attach onto the fascia?


i hadn't got that far, still staring at that bit now!!! LOL,I'll figure it out when I try again in a couple of weeks (away from home now)



Hadaak said:


> going..going..gone said:
> 
> 
> > 2. also still unsure where that radio blue wire goes either.
> ...


this is what I have>


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

going..going..gone said:


> davistorm said:
> 
> 
> > going going gone, how does the cage attach onto the fascia?
> ...


I think mine looks similar to that but maybe with two fakra connectors (I'm not 100% sure because as I said above I went through a good few booster).

Yes the blue wire should go to a 12v supply, you can see how it is wired up to a spare 12v wire that I snipped from the connector to get a free end in my pic at the top of this page


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

conneem said:


> Here is how my Kenwood unit is wired up if it is any help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Hadaak said:


> does your unit shut down when you remove the key and power on when you insert it?
> 
> If so what is the Connects2 adaptor you're using?


It powers on/off with the ignition, so the key has to be turned (one click not the engine started).

I can't remember exactly which code it was and as I bought it over the counter at a local car audio shop I don't have an email invoice but here is a bigger pic of it.

It looks to be a CTSAD002


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

going..going..gone said:


> just to expand a wee bit.
> 
> HU fitted and powered on fine, display looks good however there are still problems:
> 
> ...


RE: GPS - You need to set the path in the main settings/setup to the IGO 8 SD card as the sat nav source. For he France thing, just touch the screen where it says France and change to the UK or wherever you are as the maps are for the entire Western Europe. When this is done go into the GPS programme and select settings on the home screen, scroll once to the right using the arrow button on the screen, select GPS and select AUTODETECT. This sets up the GPS antenna and Voila.

RE: Sound, if you have BOSE, you need to use the RCA connectors from the head unit to the connects 2 RCA connectors. Mine works 100% and the sound is phenomenal, MUCH better than the stock radio.

I to have nothing to plug into the connects 2 box on the other side, one end is just left unconnected, need to find out which cable is the right one still and as a result of not having yet sourced the correct steering wheel control interface/loom my steering controls are not yet connected but everything else works 100%

I will pull my head unit out when back in the UK after the 3rd to take some notes and photos for you guys plus a video walk through of it working, etc...

Really happy with it and I have a USB hub in my glove box now so I have the WIFI dongle, the 3G dongle and an 80gb gard drive in there.

I mostly use Bluetooth for my music and a 32gb sandisk extreme sd card which is super fast and very, very loud when played from that source. DVD and screen quality is top shelf.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

cheers bud, much appreciated.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Yes, thanks for the feedback, good to hear the sound is improved over the concert unit. 

Keep us updated with stability i.e. if you get any freezing ect.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

conneem said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > does your unit shut down when you remove the key and power on when you insert it?
> ...


ok. does this mean that if you turn the ignition off (shut down the engine) the unit shuts down too and that you have to turn the key back to second position (without starting the car) to power the unit on ? 
If so this is not how the OEM unit behaves !!


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Hadaak said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > Hadaak said:
> ...


Yes, that's how it works. Once you turn off the engine it powers down, It's the way all the aftermarket headunits do in the TT from what I've read


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

that would be inacceptable for me :twisted:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I thought Connects2 had released a new cable that allowed for the ignition sense issue?

The problem again lies with the use of PWM in the electrical system. Unless the cable used takes that into account it needs the ignition to be live to work. mine works like that, but I'm 99.9% certain that Bozzy96 said Connects2 had fixed this on the new cable sets.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

That's what I thought too. they have a device called can-01 and can-02 which supplies 4 to 6 functions based on CAN communication. I thought the key sense function was included and I'm surprised to hear that the OEM keysense thing is not retained when you put an aftermarket unit.
I haven't researched this issue much as I've alwyas powered my carpc with a standalone button which gets signal (12v) from the battery itself but I've always wanted to connect it to the ignition system and have thus four possibilities: 
1. Power the carpc on ignition (second position of key)
2. Shutdown the carpc off with key removal 
3. Power the carpc without ignition or key
4. Shutdown the carpc without the key/ignition.

I'm using option 3 and 4 and will be looking into option 1 and 2 soon. The solution I see is splicing the steering column loom and looking for the keysense wire there.


----------



## Gav X10 (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm looking at picking up a Xtrons TD695GD, just wanted to see what I would exactly need to hook it up to the car. The car configuration is symphony radio with the bose, blue tooth phone and ipod dock in the glove box.

Also I read on an earlier post that a new version may be coming out soon? Will the DVD player also work whilst the car is moving?

Thanks


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

going..going..gone said:


> just to expand a wee bit.
> 
> HU fitted and powered on fine, display looks good however there are still problems:
> 
> ...


right. Tried again today:-

1 GPS works fine (after autodetect setup)
2 NO SOUND from the speakers at all, not even a hiss after connection. Really could do with with help on this. I have connected the 4 RCA out from the radio harness to the 4 RCA (F Left, F Right, R Left, R Right) on the connects2 harness but still no sound out at all. I have a Bose system in the car, would this be a problem if any?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

for the sound try to test it with a headphone first. this way you see if the problem comes from your unit or the wiring. This implies that that your unit has a headphone jack. 
What I know about the Audi amp (or any amp fr that matter) is that it has a remote turn on wire. If the amp doesn't get a 12v signal on this line it does not power and hence no sound. I don't know much about the Bose amp. but do check this wire (on the connects2 harness) and see if it is getting any juice after you power up your unit.


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

Hadaak said:


> for the sound try to test it with a headphone first. this way you see if the problem comes from your unit or the wiring. This implies that that your unit has a headphone jack.
> What I know about the Audi amp (or any amp fr that matter) is that it has a remote turn on wire. If the amp doesn't get a 12v signal on this line it does not power and hence no sound. I don't know much about the Bose amp. but do check this wire (on the connects2 harness) and see if it is getting any juice after you power up your unit.


any hint as to which wire it could be?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm not sure if your harness will be the same but here is how it was done on my Kenwood.

On my harness there is an extra blue wire with a connector on the end, circled below.










On the headunit side there is a blue/white wire.










that leads to the A5 position on the connector block










There is probably a neater way but I cut this at the connector block and just connected it to the first blue wire I talked about. You can actually see the connection wrapped in insulation tape in the pic above.


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

awesome, before snipping any wire I tested with an alt 12v supply and it worked. I proceeded to snip and connect as required (at the same time attached the radio lead to this supply) and I now have sound.

PROBLEM: I only have sound from the radio, there is no sound what-so-ever from CD, SD, GPS or BT!

dang this is ******* me off! any more help out there?


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

going..going..gone said:


> awesome, before snipping any wire I tested with an alt 12v supply and it worked. I proceeded to snip and connect as required (at the same time attached the radio lead to this supply) and I now have sound.
> 
> PROBLEM: I only have sound from the radio, there is no sound what-so-ever from CD, SD, GPS or BT!
> 
> dang this is ******* me off! any more help out there?


DONE!

It appears the 12v supply from the HU was only live when the radio was playing, when switching to another source such as BT, CD or SD card, the supply went dead ergo the amp went dead ergo no sound. I simply sourced 12v (ignition on) using a multi-meter and powered the amp directly to that, tucked away all the leads, attached the ancillary cables (USB, GPS) and hey presto, 1 perfectly working stereo. Thank you all those that helped much much very much appreciated.

PS Have a good New Year


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

going..going..gone said:


> DONE!
> 
> It appears the 12v supply from the HU was only live when the radio was playing, when switching to another source such as BT, CD or SD card, the supply went dead ergo the amp went dead ergo no sound.


It sounds like the output that you used must have been intended for an electric aerial or aerial amplifier.


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

going..going..gone said:


> going..going..gone said:
> 
> 
> > awesome, before snipping any wire I tested with an alt 12v supply and it worked. I proceeded to snip and connect as required (at the same time attached the radio lead to this supply) and I now have sound.
> ...


Good job, and sorry I couldn't be of any assistance as I was away until today. I believe it was the blue wire that you need to wire to the amp to get the sound working...correct me if I'm wrong, it was a while ago for me...

At least others can gain from the experience of others on this thread and wont have the same installation "issues" that we had!

Happy New Year TT Guys and Girls!


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

Hadaak said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> > Hadaak said:
> ...


My TD695GD only switches off when the key is pulled out or if I push the power button...


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

For those of you who are struggling to get the steering wheel controls to work...I believe it will work if we get a Pioneer patch lead for the connects 2 black box, like this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PIONEER-STEER ... 3cbea5821e

It has 3 wires on the jack side so if cut, the 3 wires from the Xtrons (SW1 / SW2 / GND) can be connected and here is a post on the Xtrons forum with members doing this and getting it to work:

http://forum.xtrons.co.uk/forum_posts.a ... leads#2682

Carlosjackal details this on the 7th July 2011 - about half way down the page.

Some more helpful info on the same subject (albeit for a different model):

http://forum.xtrons.co.uk/forum_posts.a ... patch-lead

Ive just ordered mine and will be trying it out soon, outcome to follow.

Cant stress enough how happy I am with the unit otherwise, the only thing is to get the steering wheel controls working now and hopefully this does the trick! In theory, it seems as though it would as the earphone type 3.5mm jack would be analogue and so is the Xtrons steering wheel output, it then gets converted by the connects 2 magic black box and hey presto...working steering wheel controls. The buttons on the steering wheel van then be configured to do whatever you wish them to do. If you want the volume buttons to become skip, that can be done or you can leave everything as it should be...

Anybody else have success getting the steering wheel controls working?


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

Thesa1nT said:


> My TD695GD only switches off when the key is pulled out or if I push the power button...


I have found that if you turn the engine/electrics off and leave the key in the ignition (as in just insert key position) the HU will operate for approx 1-2 minutes but then will power off. Also, it will run for approx 10 seconds after you remove the key before it powers off. Not an issue, just a side-effect from WinCE shutting down maybe?



Thesa1nT said:


> For those of you who are struggling to get the steering wheel controls to work...I believe it will work if we get a Pioneer patch lead for the connects 2 black box, like this one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PIONEER-STEER ... 3cbea5821e
> 
> ...


I am in the process of getting a "2 wire resistive voltage learning" patch lead, will let you know the results there, but I also look forward to your results with the above


----------



## Thesa1nT (Nov 9, 2011)

going..going..gone said:


> Thesa1nT said:
> 
> 
> > My TD695GD only switches off when the key is pulled out or if I push the power button...
> ...


Hmmm, strange, I can turn my car off after a drive and sit with the key in the ignition and the HU still stays on for at least 10 min, I'll do a test sometime, but I think its only turned off on me once whilst parked and waiting..I think?

Yes the slight delay is the WinCe shutting down as it is a pc afterall, doesnt bother me as I have my favorite tune playing whilst I get out and by the time the door closes its off...

Look forward to your results with the patch lead...any chance of a link to check it out? We'll get there together and someone's always got to be the guinea pig for the rest and hopefully we get it all sorted out so we can have the full use of the Hu and everybody else has problem free installations!


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.incarmusic.co.uk/product/559 ... lInterface

under patch lead, you'll see Chinese branded HU's, scroll to see the 2wire resistive option @ 9.99

I have emailed incarmusic about getting the patch lead separately, awaiting a response as of yesterday.


----------



## going..going..gone (Oct 12, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Incartec-CHIN ... 0796623063

????? maybe ????


----------



## userxyz (Jun 12, 2012)

Thesa1nT said:


> and the picture is 1080p!


All the units are listed as 800x480. Where are the ones that support 1920x1080 resolution?


----------



## Bronto (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Thesa

Did you manage to get your steering Wheel controls to work? I've just bought the HU and fitting kit (awaiting delivery) and not sure how to resolve the SWC issue.

Any tips gratefully accepted from you, or anyone else who's managed to achieve full functionality.

Cheers


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

I must to subscribe to this thread  In the following weeks I will became the proud owner of TT  but I think I will leave it stock for some year or two and will not modify it and install carpc like in my previous project 
Link to previous project: Fiat Stilo by _Dejan_


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

_Dejan_ said:


> I must to subscribe to this thread  In the following weeks I will became the proud owner of TT  but I think I will leave it stock for some year or two and will not modify it and install carpc like in my previous project
> Link to previous project: Fiat Stilo by _Dejan_


Welcome to the ******** - Your Fiat's Car PC looks like a big project!


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

OK here we are  Im start looking for navigation unit which will replace my original Concert radio ...
Im still not decided if I will use original Audi Navigation Plus unit or some aftermarket 2DIN solution...
If I will use aftermarket 2DIN radio I would like find one which:
-Run on WinCE operating system
-Allow use custom front-end(software) because I don't want use their software and I would like use Centrafuse(WinCE version) together with Sygic navigation and direct boot to it.
-Have documentation how to access to integrated peripherals(AM/FM receiver, TV, Can-bus, fader/balance function on amplifier ...)
-Use it without additional amplifiers so must have integrated amplifier...
-Fast boot time / turn on time

Im contact Dynavin obout their DVN-TT device to see if meet my requirements  Is there someone who has try to do something like this? I think this will be very good solution and with can-bus access we have unlimited options  If this is not possible on any WinCE unit then I will look for some Win7 unit 

Centrafuse main screen:









Sygic navigation integrated into Centrafuse:









Phone:









Parking Sensors:


----------



## _Dejan_ (Jul 31, 2012)

After re-read this thread Im figure out that Dynavin DVN-TT is not best option for Audi TT because it have bad audio quality...

As Im see best option will be:
-Double DIN Fitting Kit FKIT-AUDI-02(LINK)
-Xtrons TD695GD
-Patch Lead(*Which one???*)

Now I must ask on Xtrons forums for some details about unit...


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

Bronto said:


> Hi Thesa
> 
> Did you manage to get your steering Wheel controls to work? I've just bought the HU and fitting kit (awaiting delivery) and not sure how to resolve the SWC issue.
> 
> ...


Thesa noticed you are having some issues with your car, hope they are resolved. So probs not the best time to ask...but when you get a moment can you answer the above.

Have the unit since November and all going well but no steering wheel control.


----------

